# Found An Interesting Link



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has ever posted this link, but I came across it today. It shows some methods of attaching bands and tubes that I've never even seen in here. 

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_attach.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, Melchior is a good guy, and a member of this forum.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool! I liked the ways to hook flat bands to tube slingshots...didn't think it could actually be done very well. 







Making my way through the rest of his pages now.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A top guy Sheila! Very knowledgable and the first person to have a Slingshot forum! Good friend too! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

an excellent reference for the slingshot community. I frequent it from time to time.

LGD


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

When I first got into slingshots I came upon his site and it was the first place I found with all the knowledge I needed to get me on the road to my addiction...that was before I found this forum


----------

